# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Help!

## abreul

Hi, I have two toads currently. They are either Fowlers toads or eastern American toads. They are both formerly wild toads--the one only has one eye and the other was in the middle of a road. They have been with me for a few months. However, two days ago my sister fed the little one a bug with pincers on it without my knowledge! He apparently ate it head last and it must've bitten down on his tongue because he was bleeding. Now whenever he TRIES to eat something, his tongue makes a slurping noise, and that's even if his tongue comes out. He's barely been eating because he can't. I'm guessing the pincers came off the bug and are still embedded in his mouth. Please help! I examined his mouth but couldn't really see anything, but I know he must be in pain because he is the more voracious eater--his toad buddy is much bigger than him. Also I'm just saying him because I don't know his gender. I'll probably post another message with pictures so that someone can identify their breeds and genders. Thank you.

----------


## Yelikosium

Assuming your toads are at least a year old or so, determining gender is pretty easy. Simply pick your toad up with two fingers under his or her armpits. Apply some light pressure. If your toad is a male, he'll think you're another toad trying to mate with him and chirp/vibrate. Females make no noise at all, so if it's a female she'll just look very annoyed and try to get away. As for the species, that's not quite so easy and would require a picture. 

Your other situation is a much more unique one, I doubt many people would have any sort of experience with that. Your best bet is to take your toad to an exotic animal vet of his/her tongue doesn't start to heal within the next few weeks. Best of luck!

----------

